# Single and double balloon enteroscopy



## ppoole (Oct 10, 2018)

Good morning. Can the code range 44360 through 44378, small intestinal endoscopy, enteroscopy be reported for single and double balloon enteroscopy via the antegrade approach? I realize the retrograde approach would be reported with the unlisted procedure code. I am finding mixed information, some state unlisted procedure code and others refer to codes 44360-44378. 

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------

